# How to Create URL Shortcut in Firefox



## rayearle (Apr 7, 2004)

With IE one can right click on the html page display and select Create Shortcut from the resultant menu, to do so. How can a URL shortcut be created when using Firefox?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Click the mouse on the favicon on the address bar in Firefox, it will display a hand, then move it to the taskbar
and hold for a minute and the desktop will show. Move it to the desktop and release.
You will then have a shortcut to the URL you selected.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Easyer to minimize Firefox and then just grab the icon from the address bar to the desktop.


----------



## rayearle (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Augie65, that does work.

hewee could you be a little more specific about what you intended to imply by stating minimize, which to me means click the minimze button in the upper right corner of the window to bring the application down to the botton row of the screen along with any other minimized applications. Doing so makes the address bar inaccessible....


----------



## alibat (Oct 25, 2006)

You can also right click onto page as with IE & go to save as.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think hewee meant "restore down" (middle button in upper right) instead of 'minimize.' In other words, don't have the browser using full screen.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

right terry. so you can move the FF window over so the desktop shows and drag the address to it.
Do not know why they did away with add shortcut to the desktop when you right click but it used to always be in netscape till version 7.


----------

